# Starett trammel clean up / light restoration



## GreatOldOne (Dec 1, 2019)

Before.




After.





They where very dirty when I got them, and the points where rusted in place. As where the thimbles and locking rings. After a dunk in some evaporust, they got wire brushed and all the knurled parts where cold blued as they’d lost their colour in the de rusting bath. Good for


----------

